# WOC: Creme Team



## Curly1908 (Jan 25, 2009)

What will you be getting from this collection? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I think I *might* get "Looks Like Sin" and "Creme in Your Coffee".


----------



## doll.face (Jan 26, 2009)

Not too much. I find it boring and over priced for less product!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jan 26, 2009)

Nada.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 26, 2009)

Eh... unless the lipglasses knock my socks off, I don't think so.  I'm happy with the lipsticks that I already have.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 26, 2009)

Nada..


----------



## marielle78 (Jan 26, 2009)

Pass.


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Jan 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Nada.._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marielle78* 

 
_Pass._

 

Agreed!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 26, 2009)

Creme In Your Coffee, Shy Girl, and Creme Cup l/s
Fashion Scoop, Petite Indulgence and Melt in Your Mouth cremesheen glasses.


----------



## lilMAClady (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm SO excited for this! That may change when I see it, but I will pick up the Lavender Lip Products. The rest is in the air!


----------



## brownsuga lady (Jan 26, 2009)

The lavendar lip and gloss combo. The others i'll have to see in person.


----------



## Lapis (Jan 26, 2009)

Another one for the Lavender lip products depending on how they look on me


----------



## aziajs (Jan 26, 2009)

I want the lavender too but I think it will be too cool for my skin tone.


----------



## MsChrys79 (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm passing....


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jan 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *doll.face* 

 
_I find it boring and over priced for less product!_

 


Its not that appealing but I think i'll wait to see the products in person before i'll pass... And yea overpriced for less 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a weakness for lip products so....


----------



## gabi03 (Jan 26, 2009)

I may get one or two but these seem like colors that are already available...eh i'll save my hard earned dough


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jan 26, 2009)

k, this might be a dumb question :
so are the creme team glosses just going to be creamy colour & texture lipgloss? kinda like nars?


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 27, 2009)

Seems like everybody is passing, lol.

I hope I can get "Creme in Your Coffee" as my B2M item.  If not, I won't be purchasing it since I hardly wear lipstick.  (I only own 2.)

One of the MAC MUAs in the other Creme Team thread compared the cream l/g to lipgelees (which are my fav formulation)!  So that caught my eye, but "Looks Like Sin" kind of looks like a dupe for Moistly.

I'm not a collector so we'll see...


----------



## damsel (Jan 27, 2009)

lavender whip l/s
creme cup l/s

ever so rich c/g
parial to pink c/g
boy bait c/g
fashion scoop c/g
petite indulgence c/g


----------



## dominichulinda (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlphaKitty* 

 
_k, this might be a dumb question :
so are the creme team glosses just going to be creamy colour & texture lipgloss? kinda like nars?_

 

someone said it was like the mac lipgelles ..no shimmer or anything..maybe similar to the YSL Lipgloss from the new spring collection <3


----------



## l1onqueen (Jan 27, 2009)

Some of the glasses look promising but I will need to do some in person swatching...


----------



## lovesong (Jan 27, 2009)

I want the lavendar lippe.I want to see the cremesheen glasses


----------



## NewlyMACd (Jan 27, 2009)

Since I only own like 4 lipsticks, I will try a few out along with the l/g's to see if they are a wow.  The good thing is it's coming out after my bday so I'm hoping to use bday money for that or I'll just save it for HK


----------



## dominichulinda (Jan 27, 2009)

lavender whip l/s
creme cup l/s
ever so rich c/g


----------



## mishameesh (Jan 27, 2009)

I may pick up Creme Cup... maybe Lickable and Shygirl too.  I'm probably gonna pass on the glosses.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jan 27, 2009)

Nothing, IMO, this collection is boring.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm leaning more towards the lipglosses, but I must see them in person.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm getting the lavender l/s and gloss. I usually look great in cool colours like this


----------



## seymone25 (Jan 27, 2009)

Just the lavender lipstick and lipgloss


----------



## Cocopuff (Jan 28, 2009)

PASS...My money will be going to Well Defined and Hello Kitty.  MAC is killing our wallets.  3 collections in one month is crazy


----------



## yoyie (Jan 28, 2009)

i'm def getting lavender whip and possibly lickable....


----------



## perfecttenn (Feb 1, 2009)

Can't really say I'm excited about this one.  I'm prob just gonna wait for Sugar Sweet.


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 4, 2009)

Well, Cream Team is available now.  I'm gonna try to B2M Cream in Your Coffee l/s in a few weeks, but I won't be getting Looks Like Sin unless it pops up on Ebay or the Clearance Bin.

It's $18 for 2.4 ml of freakin' product.  Compare that with $14 for 15 ml of product in MAC's Lipgelees.  This is ridiculous!!!  The creme l/g cost too much for too little product.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_It's $18 for 2.4 ml of freakin' product.  Compare that with $14 for 15 ml of product in MAC's Lipgelees.  This is ridiculous!!!  The creme l/g cost too much for too little product._

 
Yup, I'm passing on this collection... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 $21.50 CAD + taxes for the glosses


----------



## carandru (Feb 4, 2009)

I wanted the lavender lippie and gloss, but 2.4 ml of product?  I will certainly keep my money.


----------



## McBeants (Feb 4, 2009)

The lipsticks look pretty good. I was honestly disappointed when the original line came out but I like these colors a bit better. I love the texture and might get the Crosswires and Creme in your Coffee.


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm I the only one thats getting lickable???


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadoremac* 

 
_I'm I the only one thats getting lickable???_

 

Oh no no no. Lickable is coming home with me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I LOVE hot pink lips!


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Oh no no no. Lickable is coming home with me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I LOVE hot pink lips! _

 
Thank good ness was beginning to feel like the odd one out. Its my first pink l/s i hope i like it


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Oh no no no. Lickable is coming home with me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I LOVE hot pink lips! _

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadoremac* 

 
_Thank good ness was beginning to feel like the odd one out. Its my first pink l/s i hope i like it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I just got four of the glosses. (Partial Pink, Pink Indulgence, Melt in Your Mouth and Ever So Rich)  I really like them.  They are sheer but not THAT sheer.  I think it depends on your lips (pigmentation)

And I took the plunge and got the Lavender Whip!!  I really wanted to get that Lickable but I was a lil scurred.  But it's such a bright and bold color and its HOT!!!  I'ma stop playin' and go get it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know a lot of people are doggin' the glosses in terms of how much is in it, but I guess because of my extreme nonchalant-ness, its not that serious to me.


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 5, 2009)

FYI: oh yeah one of the  MA was wearing the "Lavender Whip" to make it work for her dark complexion(nc 50?) she added magenta and current lipliner w/ ever so rich on top of it.


----------



## brownsuga lady (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_FYI: oh yeah one of the MA was wearing the "Lavender Whip" to make it work for her dark complexion(nc 50?) she added magenta and current lipner w/ ever so rich on top of it. _

 
That sounds HOT! I'm gonna have to try that. 

I used my Lavendar Whip with Vino l/l and Ever So Rich on top and it was NIIIICE. I love that color.


----------



## TwistedFaith (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_FYI: oh yeah one of the  MA was wearing the "Lavender Whip" to make it work for her dark complexion(nc 50?) she added magenta and current lipliner w/ ever so rich on top of it. _

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brownsuga lady* 

 
_That sounds HOT! I'm gonna have to try that. 

I used my Lavendar Whip with Vino l/l and Ever So Rich on top and it was NIIIICE. I love that color._

 
Yep, I mentioned in the other thread that the MA used Lavender Whip with Currant on me and it was such a good look! I am NC44/45. I don't have Currant but I do have Nightmoth and he said that would work too. 

About the Cremeglass, it is very pricey but I think it was worth it. I got Ever So Nice and it is so complimentary to Lavender Whip. The shine looks great on top of the lipstick and you don't need to slather your lips with it - a little bit goes a long way. The c/g lasted 4 hours on me, until I wiped it off, I don't know how much longer it would have lasted. Then again, I didn't eat or drink anything during that time. 

Oh and I want to sing the praises of Lickable again. It is one gorgeous hot pink!


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TwistedFaith* 

 
_Yep, I mentioned in the other thread that the MA used Lavender Whip with Currant on me and it was such a good look! I am NC44/45. I don't have Currant but I do have Nightmoth and he said that would work too. 

About the Cremeglass, it is very pricey but I think it was worth it. I got Ever So Nice and it is so complimentary to Lavender Whip. The shine looks great on top of the lipstick and you don't need to slather your lips with it - a little bit goes a long way. The c/g lasted 4 hours on me, until I wiped it off, I don't know how much longer it would have lasted. Then again, I didn't eat or drink anything during that time. 

Oh and I want to sing the praises of Lickable again. It is one gorgeous hot pink! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thats so weird. Both Our MA's think alike. Unless it's an "Artist" thing to do


----------



## TwistedFaith (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_Thats so weird. Both Our MA's think alike. Unless it's an "Artist" thing to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think you're right cause he sold me on those babies! Took me from almost walking away from it to having to have it - now that's a good MA lol!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 7, 2009)

I am so pleased with myself for once I did not buckle and stayed firm to skipping at least* one* MAC collection a Month!! Since they now have 443537673


----------



## Miss Virtue (Feb 7, 2009)

I swatched the hell out of these bad boys last night and was not at all impressed enough to buy nor use any of my empties for b2m!

So it's a pass for me!


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 7, 2009)

I caved and ended up buying Boy Bait (which I'll get a back up of !!) and Looks Like Sin.


----------



## michmom2 (Feb 8, 2009)

I bought Boy Bait, Ever So Rich and Petite Indulgence.  At first I put them on my hand and was like...they're okay...not sticky.  But, my MA came over and she the hot pink on over the l/s (awesome) and she put Boy Bait on me with BBQ liner...the perfect nude lip.  Glossy, but not sticky or sparkly.  Don't get me wrong I love sparkle, but it's nice to have something different.  Also, they feel so good on your lips.  I love them.  Now they are a bit pricey, but a little goes a long way.  I think I might go back for a few more.  It also lasts a long time - which is surprising.


----------



## Film_Noir (Feb 8, 2009)

I B2M'd and got Lavender Whip.  Such a pretty color, the MA had me apply it with Currant liner.


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 9, 2009)

ok this just in..........i just received my lickable, its my first pick and i love love love it....its not sheer at all yet again nothing comes up sheer on me. its really nice would recommend it anyday.

NW47


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Feb 9, 2009)

I picked up Lickable, Petite Indulgence, and Hang Up.  I love Lickable!!  It's so pretty!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Can't wait to try it with my Beet liner.  Petite Indulgence is so so on the lip.  I may pick up Lavander Whip and Ever So Rich when I place my HK order.


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 9, 2009)

i really hate the brush applicator on the c/g though very annoying


----------



## Vanilla_Mint (Feb 9, 2009)

^^ exactly the reason why I didn't get it! but my MA almost had me sold on these with her sales pitch hehe. she said these are like dazzleglass for adults - non-sticky, sheer and slightly shimmery, not glittery.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadoremac* 

 
_i really hate the brush applicator on the c/g though very annoying_

 

I love love LOVE this collection.. ewww lord I've been wearing it everyday since I got it. 

I agree though. I would have preferred the brush for the cream sheen glass to the doe foot.  I've been looking for a disposable brush that i can use instead. 

Today I'm wearing 

on my eyes Claire De Lune brow Smoke and Diamonds Crease and Knight Divine lid right ... 
stark naked blush with petticoat to highlight
pink beauty powder blush (i forget the name but it's a recent pink beauty powder blush) with shit i'm blanking.. anyways

I have on Fashion Scoop cream sheen glass and it's just adorable

I was advised to try that lavender whip with currant as well.. I'll be trying that with either a purplish eye or a grey eye like the one i'm wearing today.

LOVE LOVE LOVE these


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 9, 2009)

I am with yall on the Lavender Whip.  LOVE it!!!  Its totally wearable for me.  And I agree with the poster that stated that the Ever So Rich is complimentary with the Lavender Whip.  Very nice together.  It gives it that nice sheen.  Today, I used it with Plum Soft cremestick liner and its quite lovely.  It really tones down the lavender for when it might be too much.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShugAvery2001* 

 
_I love love LOVE this collection.. ewww lord I've been wearing it everyday since I got it. 

I agree though. I would have preferred the brush for the cream sheen glass to the doe foot.  I've been looking for a disposable brush that i can use instead. 

Today I'm wearing 

on my eyes Claire De Lune brow Smoke and Diamonds Crease and Knight Divine lid right ... 
stark naked blush with petticoat to highlight
pink beauty powder blush (i forget the name but it's a recent pink beauty powder blush) with shit i'm blanking.. anyways

I have on Fashion Scoop cream sheen glass and it's just adorable

I was advised to try that lavender whip with currant as well.. I'll be trying that with either a purplish eye or a grey eye like the one i'm wearing today.

LOVE LOVE LOVE these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















_

 
I was wondering what to wear on my eyes with LW.  Grey would be perfect!  Thanks!


----------



## Prototype83 (Feb 9, 2009)

I bought Lickable today and it's a very pretty pink.  I've never owned a color like this, something so bright.  It's kinda looks like a less bright version of Girl About Town IMO.  The MA wore it today with Quartz liner and the matching lipglass...very pretty on her.

I also wanted Lavendar Whip, but I'm not sure that I'll be able to pull it off.


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 10, 2009)

I ordered:

Lickable
Lavender Whip
Petit Indulgence
Every So Rich
Fashion Scoop 

Like I even *need* more lip products.. But, nevertheless I cannot friggin wait to get them!


----------



## damsel (Feb 12, 2009)

lavender whip rox sox:
YouTube - Lavender Whip Tutorial
i know she's a member here but idk her name. either way, thx for the awesome video.


----------



## jilliandanica (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadoremac* 

 
_i really hate the brush applicator on the c/g though very annoying_

 
I got a doe foot applicator with both my c/g! I actually would prefer a brush.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_I am with yall on the Lavender Whip.  LOVE it!!!  Its totally wearable for me.  And I agree with the poster that stated that the Ever So Rich is complimentary with the Lavender Whip.  Very nice together.  It gives it that nice sheen.  Today, I used it with Plum Soft cremestick liner and its quite lovely.  It really tones down the lavender for when it might be too much._

 
I tried this today and I LOOVEEEE ITTTT! It's so pretty. I paired it with another Lucky Tom look. Will post an FOTD in a bit.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_I tried this today and I LOOVEEEE ITTTT! It's so pretty. I paired it with another Lucky Tom look. Will post an FOTD in a bit._

 
Can't wait to see it!!  I *know* it will look great on you!

I also wanna go back and get Lickable l/s and Petit Indulgence l/g


Oh and BTW....the MA told me that if this collection sells well, then these will become perm!!  *I want to see these perm!!!*


----------



## Prototype83 (Feb 12, 2009)

Damsel, "e-hugs" to you and the beautiful lady that posted that vid!!!

I didn't think Lavender Whip would work on darker skin which is why I didn't pick up in the first place.  Saw this video and rushed right back to MAC and bought it!!!   It's so pretty!!!!


----------



## sweetie (Feb 12, 2009)

^^ I agree with everyone, it is a gorgeous combination.  I never would have thought.  Such a unique color.


----------



## Arisone (Feb 13, 2009)

I recently bought Boy Bait and Petite Indulgence creme glasses and Lickable lipstick. I love Boy Bait! It's great for the perfect nude lip. I just line my lips with Spice and add Boy bait on top.


----------



## crystrill (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prototype83* 

 
_Damsel, "e-hugs" to you and the beautiful lady that posted that vid!!!

I didn't think Lavender Whip would work on darker skin which is why I didn't pick up in the first place.  Saw this video and rushed right back to MAC and bought it!!!   It's so pretty!!!!_

 
DAMNIT. Now I'm going to  go back tomorrow and try it on, like I haven't spent enough on MAC this week. At least I get an discount? *shrugs* You don't appreciate the discount as much until you can't use it (like on HK).


----------



## devin (Feb 14, 2009)

Yes ladies I am in love with these also!! I thought they were sheer, but when I tried them on they gave beautiful color and were so soft and glossy on the lips!! I had to get Boy Bait, Petite Indulgence, Melt in your Mouth, Partial to Pink and Ever so Rich! Love, love, love them!!!


----------



## urbanD0LL (Feb 16, 2009)

i got lavender whip , i love it , i'm just trying to find a way to make it match better with my skin tone (nw43 - nw45) actually i'm trying to make it look like this


----------



## urbanD0LL (Feb 16, 2009)

okay these 2 people made me fall in love with lavender whip :
YouTube - M.A.C Well Defined and Creme Team Haul 
MAC Lavender Whip Cremesheen Lipstick and Ever So Rich Glass: This Purple Lip Combo Reigns: Makeup and Beauty Blog: Makeup Reviews, Beauty Tips and Drugstore Beauty Finds


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Feb 16, 2009)

I think I have some empties that I can get a lipstick with. Lickable is calling me.


----------



## pink_lariat (Feb 16, 2009)

I got 
lavender whip l/s
creme cup l/s ( Love)


----------



## cupcake123 (Feb 16, 2009)

I love thise collection.  I know it's not as pigmented but love that they are less sticky and no glitter.  I got

Shy Girl
Boy Bait
Melt in your Mouth
Creme Anglaise
Partial to Pink
Ever So Rich

I want more, haha.  I really want to try Lavender Whip but I don't know if I could pull it off.  Those ladies on you tube pull it off really well though.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 16, 2009)

I recently wore my Partial to Pink l/g and it.is.LOVE!!!  Wow!


I am actually considering on getting the rest of this collection, LOL.  Naw, but the rest that I want to get is Boy Bait l/g, Petit Indulgence l/g, Lickable l/g, Creme In Your Coffee l/s and _maybe_ Creme Cup l/s (I'm not sure becuz Partial to Pink has a nice pigmentation on me)


----------



## cupcake123 (Feb 16, 2009)

Go get it.  They are limited but feel so nice on and look so pretty.  Oops, am I enabling you, haha.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake123* 

 
_Go get it. They are limited but feel so nice on and look so pretty. Oops, am I enabling you, haha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL, it's fine.  I enable people all the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Creme Cup was on my list to begin with.  I just might go get it.


----------



## andicandi3x12 (Feb 17, 2009)

I got Lavender whip and ever so rich, I love them together, I feel like Lavender whip needs that extra gloss to avoid looking ashy and washed out. I love the Creamsheen gloss texture, it feels like heaven, I just wish they gave us a brush instead of doefoot because I feel like I have to dot it on and rub my lips to avoid messing up my l/s. Also I feel like not enough product gets on the doefoot compared to my dazzleglasses. I hope MAC is listening about that if they decide to make them perm. Oh yeah and they need to make these $16.50!


----------



## butterfly_6978 (Feb 17, 2009)

If anyone lives in Chicago, let me know if you find a location that has lavender whip lipstick. Each MAC location I called is sold out and MAC online is sold out as well. I have fashion mews on hold just in case I cannot find lavender whip.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *butterfly_6978* 

 
_If anyone lives in Chicago, let me know if you find a location that has lavender whip lipstick. Each MAC location I called is sold out and MAC online is sold out as well. I have fashion mews on hold just in case I cannot find lavender whip._

 
You might be out of luck.  If you really want it you may have to have it shipped from another location.


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *andicandi3x12* 

 
_I got Lavender whip and ever so rich, I love them together, I feel like Lavender whip needs that extra gloss to avoid looking ashy and washed out._

 
Exactly... I believe that's why they came out with it together. Although M.A.C has some other glosses that WILL fit well with Lavender Whip. However, Ever So Rich makes it "glow"... Seriously, I love...this combo!




I saw this combo in an indoor light and it looked as sheer and gloss, but in the sunshine it looked like Up the amp...and just as creamy! I love it...


----------



## Prototype83 (Feb 18, 2009)

O.K.....why am I thinking of getting yet another backup of Lavender Whip?!!!  Oh geez...


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Feb 18, 2009)

because it's the shits...? LOL

I love it..glad I didn't buy Up The Amp.


----------



## NewlyMACd (Feb 18, 2009)

My MAC is sold out of it also.  I knew I shoulda got it when I was in there a week ago.  Trip out part about it was that I wanted it before I got Fashion Mews and I did it the other way around now it looks like I may be SOL.  So now I'm on a mission.


----------



## brownsuga lady (Feb 18, 2009)

I just don't get why they would make all the other cremesheen lipsticks perm EXCEPT for Lavendar Whip. Sigh. I want a backup.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandiGirl21* 

 
_because it's the shits...? LOL

I love it..glad I didn't buy Up The Amp._

 
I'm glad I have both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They're both gorgeous...but thank goodness I bought Lavender Whip the first day it was released or it looks like I would have problems finding it!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brownsuga lady* 

 
_I just don't get why they would make all the other cremesheen lipsticks perm EXCEPT for Lavendar Whip. Sigh. I want a backup._

 
Right.  The MA at my counter said it was probably done because this is a spring launch and purple is trendy right now and this shade is very spring-y.  But, honestly, I think the color would sell year round.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 18, 2009)

This weekend [On vday actually] I picked up:

-Looks Like Sin lip glass
-Lickable l/s
-Lavender Whip l/s

And I have Hang Up from when Creme Sheen was released the first time.

I LOVE LOVE LOVE everything that I have so far, and I most definitely will be picking up more from this line. I hope the lip sticks will be part of the perm line. Lavender Whip is to die for.


----------



## Prototype83 (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandiGirl21* 

 
_*because it's the shits...? LOL*

I love it..glad I didn't buy Up The Amp._

 
Oh heck yea it's the shitz!!!!!

That was all the convincing I needed.  Just came back from MAC, bought the last one....I now own three 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I also picked up Ever So Rich, can't believe I spent that much on a lipgloss!  Never again (hopefully)!


----------



## aziza (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brownsuga lady* 

 
_I just don't get why they would make all the other cremesheen lipsticks perm EXCEPT for Lavendar Whip. Sigh. I want a backup._

 
It's not perm? Bishes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A sista is broke right now.


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prototype83* 

 
_Oh heck yea it's the shitz!!!!!

That was all the convincing I needed.  Just came back from MAC, bought the last one....I now own three 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I also picked up Ever So Rich, can't believe I spent that much on a lipgloss!  Never again (hopefully)!_

 
I'm glad you did, there's no other gloss that will give Lavender Whip that "glow" effect. It's going to look great with your skin tone girl! 

Take some pics please...?


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_You might be out of luck. If you really want it you may have to have it shipped from another location._

 
I guess I should be happy MAC sent me two in error.....They are sold out everywhere here in my area too....


----------



## Dayjoy (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandiGirl21* 

 
_I'm glad you did, there's no other gloss that will give Lavender Whip that "glow" effect. It's going to look great with your skin tone girl! 

Take some pics please...? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
How about Lavender Whip with Fast Friends?


----------



## TwistedFaith (Feb 19, 2009)

I wanted to get Lavender Whip for my mom but it was sold out everywhere I went! I got her Fashion Mews instead. I hope they re-stock it on the website.


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dayjoy* 

 
_How about Lavender Whip with Fast Friends?_

 
I've never saw fast friends... but if it's a shimmery, then no! Any lavender/nude lip glass would do the trick!


----------



## brownsuga lady (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dayjoy* 

 
_How about Lavender Whip with Fast Friends?_

 
I've tried that...its a pretty combination.


----------



## crystrill (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prototype83* 

 
_Oh heck yea it's the shitz!!!!!

That was all the convincing I needed.  Just came back from MAC, bought the last one....I now own three 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I also picked up Ever So Rich, can't believe I spent that much on a lipgloss!  Never again (hopefully)!_

 
LMAO I was planning on going there tomorrow. Did you go to Millenia or Florida? I guess I can try the counters...


----------



## elongreach (Feb 19, 2009)

I ended up with Cream in Your Coffee and Looks like Sin.  It was a good combo that I came up with and looked great when the MA tried it on me on Sunday.  I'm trying to round out my lip colors because most of my collection is pinks.  This was definitely a good berry combo.  I'll try to take pics soon.


----------



## shyste (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ARmakeupjunkie* 

 
_I picked up Lickable, Petite Indulgence, and Hang Up. I love Lickable!! It's so pretty!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait to try it with my Beet liner. Petite Indulgence is so so on the lip. I may pick up Lavander Whip and Ever So Rich when I place my HK order._

 
Wow..ur counter gets everything...

I went yesterday and tried them on and none of them looked good to me or on me..my lips are dark..really dark pigmentation..so none of the c/g looked good alone & the MA was too busy flirting w/ other workers so I was turned off..tried on Studiosculpt made my purchases & left...so I am gonna go on a limb and call another store to see if they have the lavender whip & ever so rich and call it a day...


----------



## Prototype83 (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_LMAO I was planning on going there tomorrow. Did you go to Millenia or Florida? I guess I can try the counters..._

 
Got them from the International Mall in Tampa and another counter in Wesley Chapel/New Tampa.


----------



## crystrill (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prototype83* 

 
_Got them from the International Mall in Tampa and another counter in Wesley Chapel/New Tampa._

 
For some reason I thought you lived in Orlando.


----------



## butterfly_6978 (Feb 21, 2009)

I ended up getting the last lavender whip at the free standing MAC store in Gold Coast! The makeup artist that helps me all the time looked out for me. I love lavender whip
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks to you all for all your advice. Now if I can get a backup--we will see.


----------



## l1onqueen (Feb 22, 2009)

Could some one w/ Lickable post a pic? Im curious to see how it looks on.


----------



## CGM (Feb 22, 2009)

I love lavender whip with melt in your mouth for a pinky lip and with ample pink with the plum liner for a more purple look.


----------



## Prototype83 (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_For some reason I thought you lived in Orlando._

 
I wish I did LOL.  I'll actually be there this weekend


----------



## Rosario (Feb 24, 2009)

I got Boy Bait, Fashion Scoop, Partial to Pink and Shy Girl l/s, so far i like the outcome there not sticky so that is always a plus!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Feb 25, 2009)

I know I said I wasn't gonna get anything, but I swatched Lavender Whip when I went to pick up my Hello Kitty pre-order from Nordies( I said I wasn't getting no HK stuff either, so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), and I was surprised at how it looked. So I marinated on it for a couple weeks and now I have it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 25, 2009)

^^^Good Girl!!! You will be happy you didn't miss out on it


----------



## Arisone (Feb 26, 2009)

Lavender Whip is back in stock on the Mac site. I just ordered it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was afraid that I might miss out on getting this unique lipstick.


----------



## nazneen372 (Feb 27, 2009)

I bought Looks Like Sin and love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The texture is fab (it lasts but isn't sticky, yay! I even find the Plushglasses too sticky) and the smell is yummy! I love the colour too, obviously, I'm all about berry shades right now, they are so flattering on pigmented lips like mine.

I know they've made the lipsticks permanent, but I hope they make these perm too as I think the texture's better than the l/s!


----------



## HerShe (Mar 26, 2009)

I love Boy Bait it gives my lips a milky look...i like it


----------



## bebeth dam (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dayjoy* 

 
_How about Lavender Whip with Fast Friends?_

 


Lovessss it!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Apr 2, 2009)

I loove the texture of the creamsheen glasses.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope they make these permanant one day cuz i hate the texture on the other lipglasses even dazzleglasses are sticky but I'm still gonna get some when double dazzle comes out
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------

